# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Villa Thongbura Hotel (3 sao) - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

> *Villa Thongbura Hotel 
> 
> Địa chỉ : 221/100 Moo 12 Soi Thepprasit 17 Thepprasit Rd. Nongprue Banglamung, Đồi Phra Tamnak, Pattaya*



Dù là đi nghỉ hay công tác, mỗi phòng trong số 144 phòng của khách sạn 3.5 sao này đều được thiết kế để giúp du khách thư giãn thoải mái đầy phong cách. Mỗi phòng đều có két sắt, vòi hoa sen, bàn. Bạn cũng tìm thấy ở khách sạn phòng gia đình, nhà hàng, Wi-Fi ở khu vực công cộng, két sắt. Những du khách đang cần thư giãn hoặc tập luyện sẽ cảm thấy hài lòng với thiết bị tập thể dục, bể bơi (trẻ em) tại khách sạn. Khách sạn duyên dáng này từ lâu đã là điểm đến yêu thích ở Pattaya cho cả khách doanh nhân và đi nghỉ. Khi bạn đã sẵn sàng đặt phòng tại khách sạn Villa Thongbura, vui lòng nhập ngày đến, đi của bạn vào mẫu đặt phòng trực tuyến an toàn và nhấn chuột.

*Chính sách khách sạn*

Giờ nhận phòng: 14:00

Giờ trả phòng: 11:30 Chính sách hủy:

•	Đối với các đơn phòng nhỏ hơn 5 phòng:

-	Không tính phí hủy nếu khách hàng báo trước 07 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).
-	Tính phí 50% tổng số tiền đặt phòng nếu khách hàng báo trước 03-07 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).
-	Tính phí 100% tổng số tiền đặt phòng nếu khách hàng hủy đặt phòng dưới 03 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).

•	Đối với đơn phòng từ 5 phòng trở lên

-	Không tính phí hủy nếu khách hàng báo trước 15 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).
-	Tính phí 50% tổng số tiền đặt phòng nếu khách hàng báo trước 07-15 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).
-	Tính phí 100% tổng số tiền đặt phòng nếu khách hàng hủy đặt phòng dưới 07 ngày (tính từ ngày đến).

*Tiện nghi*

Wifi miễn phí, Quán Bar, Bể bơi, Phòng tập thể thao, Bãi đỗ xe, Phòng họp, Internet

*Dịch vụ*

Nhà hàng, Giặt là




> *Villa Thongbura Hotel 
> 
> Địa chỉ : 221/100 Moo 12 Soi Thepprasit 17 Thepprasit Rd. Nongprue Banglamung, Đồi Phra Tamnak, Pattaya*



*Một số hình ảnh của khách sạn:*








_(Sưu tấm)_
_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn thật là tuyệt...

----------

